# Number of links to your site?



## Quickne$$ (Dec 4, 2005)

Is there a way to scan google to find out how many sites have a link to your web site?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

on google: link:www.yourdomain.com
on yahoo/msnsearch: linkdomain:www.yourdomain.com


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

...although unfortunately it's not particularly reliable (i.e. not all sites that link to your site will show up, even if they've been linking for a long time and are still doing so).


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah I did that the other day Google say ZERO links MSN shows 231 but at least 70% of those are subpages to the main site only like 40 actuall outside links to my site.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I haven't used Yahoo in about eight or nine years, but I checked it then (I feel dirty ) and it is much better at picking up links to your site. Still not perfect, and having to filter all the results that are just your site pointing at your site is a pain, but overall it does seem a little more accurate for that particular function.


----------



## Continental USA (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,
If you go to Google and put "link:[insert domain name]", it brings you back a list of all the sites linking to you and at the top top right of the page gives you a total.
It's not completely accurate. Often it will list other pages within your URL as additional websites etc, but it gives you a good indication.
So, just incase my instructions aren't totally clear, if you wanted to see how many link to www.t-shirtforums.com, you would enter into the search field:

link:www.t-shirtforums.com 

Hope that helps!


----------

